# Newbee to weight loss + light lunches?



## Natalie123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm new to this weight loss thing - lost a lot of weight pre-diagnosis and had to put on weight but now I've over-shot a bit and need to lose some. Just joined weightwatchers - so hard, I didn't realise how much i have been eating. 

Any ideas for low fat / carb lunches and salads that I can take to work - either cold or can be heated in a microwave? My daily points allowance is 26 a day (trying to use less than 9 for lunch I think) for those who know what I'm on about! The problem is I am always hungry ...

Natalie x


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Natalie, welcome.  Once you get used to eating less, your body will stop sending out so many inappropriate hunger pangs - but the first couple of weeks can be hell on earth!

I opted for Slimming World myself, but there's at least one other on the forum using WW so I'll leave specific tips to her.

Here's a sample plan of a typical day for me - you'd have to work out the WW points:

Breakfast: Mullerlight with either banana or one Weetabix
Lunch: Warburtons brown Thin or half pitta filled with ham, egg or tuna & salad; Weightwatchers yogurt
Dinner: Homemade chicken tagine or curry, 50g couscous or rice (or cauliflower rice)
Snacks: Fruit - I usually get through 4 portions per day; Alpen Light cereal bar or Ryvita Minis

Good luck with shifting the excess.  I've lost 6 stone and feel miles better.


----------



## Natalie123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Excellent - well done! I didn't think of pittas but that's a good idea, very filling when stuffed with salad and tuna. I used to eat them when I was younger. Thanks, I will give that a go for lunch tomorrow x


----------



## lynne.s (Jun 16, 2013)

Good Luck Natalie with your weight loss - I was diagnosed type 2 about 2 months ago now, have been dieting ever since and have lost just over a stone.  

Congratulations Leelee on a fabulous loss - thats amazing! - hope I can do the same x


----------

